# Nexus 7 2013 - USB DAC help



## Neo__04

Hey all,

Working on a build for my car and am using a Nexus 7 2013.

I am trying to work out what usb dac will work without using the usb audio recorder pro app.

Happy to flash any rom & kernal to suit. just cant seem to find any info.

Any particular dac work well?

Thanks heaps


----------



## charliekwin

I don't pretend to be an expert on this, but am currently in the middle of a very similar project (scroll down towards the end of my build log).

Things that I've found so far:

1. Only way I've gotten a USB DAC to work easily and reliably (i.e. plug and play) is with a CyanogenMod-based ROM. Other ROMs are hit and miss.

2. I've got Behringer UCA202 that works every time.

3. I also have a MUSE USB DAC PCM2704 that I've managed to get working sometimes, but is pretty inconsistent.

4. Be aware that the dev community is still working on charging + USB OTG right now, and it's nowhere near as good as it is with the 2012 N7. This is the issue I'm currently wrestling with and don't have a workable solution yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Neo__04

Hey,

Thanks for the info. Very interesting.

I'm using the exact same DAC. the uca202.

I've read that CM seems to work. I flashed Unofficial CM 11 over the weekend but had a problem with the wireless, so i flashed back to stock.

What kernal were you using with CM? Also what version of CM?

Also I know it isnt compatible with CM, but Elementalx kernel has the ability to enable OTG charging. Havent tested it as yet.

I'll try CM again tonight and see how it goes.

If CM works, maybe its just a matter of getting a correct kernel to enable OTG charging and we will be set!!


----------



## charliekwin

I spent the whole afternoon playing around with different combinations today. A lot of times reflashing something would fix or break a feature, so YMMV.

With this version of CM11 ([ROM][flo][CM11][4.4][KRT16S] nightly non-caf ODEXED/DEODEXED working ART - xda-developers) and the packaged kernel, USB OTG and wireless charging works at the same time. Wireless charging can't keep it charged, though. With that CM11 and ElementalX 2.2, I couldn't get USB OTG to work at all.

Also tried this version of CM10.2 ([ROM][CM10.2][4.3][CyanogenMod Kangs][DJL10.2][SM-Toolchain][LINARO][2013/09/29] - xda-developers). The packaged kernel couldn't even do USB OTG and wireless charging at the same time. Used ElementalX 1.8, which let me charge wirelessly while using USB. No wired charging, though.

Long story short: I haven't been able to get wired charging and USB working yet. It's hacky, but thinking there may be a way to kludge something together with an external battery.


----------



## Neo__04

Thanks for the info, I'll try working on CM again and see how I go. Will be interesting to see how it turns out


----------



## Neo__04

Well i finally had some time to do a little bit of testing.

Had problems with CM 11.. So tried CM 10.2. Stock kernal, the UCA202 dac works flawlessly. 

Thats a nice start. I'll keep playing and see if i can get a charging result by checking out a few kernals.


----------



## M-Dub

Glad to see you got it working! I actually returned my 2013 and got a 2012 to do the same thing.


----------

